# (V) Fallout 3 (PC)



## Incanus (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich biete eine "neuwertige" Version von Fallout 3 mit dt. Lösungsbuch (Prima) Games zu einem noch zu vereinbarenden Preis (Angebote bitte unter incanus@email.de) gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten an; ist wirklich ein tolles game; aber wem will ich das hier erzählen  

Gruß

Incanus

p. s. der Zustand des Spiels (Umverpackung, Handbuch und DVD sind 1A)


----------



## LuvDog (9. Februar 2009)

Incanus am 27.01.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich biete eine "neuwertige" Version von Fallout 3 mit dt. Lösungsbuch (Prima) Games zu einem noch zu vereinbarenden Preis (Angebote bitte unter incanus@email.de) gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten an; ist wirklich ein tolles game; aber wem will ich das hier erzählen
> 
> ...






Handelt es sich um die deutsche Version mit USK Logo???

Würde dir 25 Euro inkl. anbieten


----------

